# CBI arrests hacker for stealing Microsoft product keys



## paroh (Jul 27, 2014)

source
CBI arrests hacker for stealing Microsoft product keys - Tech2



> The CBI has arrested a man here for stealing product keys of various Microsoft products and cheating unsuspecting consumers by selling them online while causing a loss to the software major, the agency said Friday.
> 
> In a statement issued here, the Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI) said it has arrested a private person, identified as D.Prabhu Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## 101gamzer (Jul 27, 2014)

Finally CBI got some balls.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Jul 28, 2014)

was he selling at shopclues?  they sell windows OS even at INR700


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 3, 2014)

101gamzer said:


> Finally CBI got some balls.



Balls? Its a shame actually. This confirms that under Modi, CBI works not for public interests but for interests of foreign MNCs(who controls him directly).

CBI is a special bureau meant for investigating national cases of special public interest. Which public interest is CBI serving by arrestng an Indian on orders of a foreign company? Also, how exactly Microsoft approached CBI? Is CBI accessible to indians this way? (Answer is this - Indian Prime Minister created a special cell within CBI to threaten indians who hurt interests of Microsoft. This was done after Bill gates visited him. Yes, this is how a colony runs, which india is.)

Will CBI arrest Antonia Maino and show some balls?  Nah, not possible.

China is developing their own Civilization. Making their own Search engine, Operating systems, Routers. And here indians are jumping ga-ga over one indian being arrested because papa Bill gates will bring u toffees. Disgusting slavish country we have become!

This arrest reminds me of Blackwater in Pakistan, who kidnaps people and deports them to USA(with support of Pakistani politicians who keep anti-US posture publicly to maintain plausible deniability).

China bans Ramadan without giving a sh1t to Arabian threats, while Indian PM fears "re-building" a broken temple(belonging to Natives) because some morons might nuke Delhi.

Modi has been utter disappointment.


----------



## ico (Aug 3, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> China bans Ramadan without giving a sh1t to Arabian threats, while Indian PM fears "re-building" a broken temple(belonging to Natives) because some morons might nuke Delhi.
> 
> Modi has been utter disappointment.


haha, dumbarse Indians deserve all this nonsense. 

Everybody has their priorities wrong. From normal people to the politicians.


----------



## Ironman (Aug 5, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Balls? Its a shame actually. This confirms that under Modi, CBI works not for public interests but for interests of foreign MNCs(who controls him directly).
> 
> CBI is a special bureau meant for investigating national cases of special public interest. Which public interest is CBI serving by arrestng an Indian on orders of a foreign company? Also, how exactly Microsoft approached CBI? Is CBI accessible to indians this way? (Answer is this - Indian Prime Minister created a special cell within CBI to threaten indians who hurt interests of Microsoft. This was done after Bill gates visited him. Yes, this is how a colony runs, which india is.)
> 
> ...



Exactly !

Thats what i have been wondering , how the hell 
M$ approach CBI

???

I know 

Modi is going to Do to India what it did to Gujrat----
SELL it to the Private Sector

And Its Just a Start

Yes Previous Govt was Worse but this isn't good .
We need a New Leader Thats not AAP/Some OLD Political Party which has lost its cause to Money(Like TmC,Cong,BJP .. etcetcetc)

Its Time a new One Rises.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2014)

I like this [MENTION=93750]tovishal2001[/MENTION] guy, what he write makes sense


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 5, 2014)

if that makes sense to anyone here then he needs some eye openers starting with this post.this hacker not only stole original MS keys but also resold them to the tunes of lakhs & possibly crores of rupees to unsuspecting people across India.he allegedly hacked some government websites where Microsoft softwares were being used while stealing product keys too.now if a crime of lakhs(even crores) involving cyber crime targeting some govt sites & covering entire India too does not deserve CBI then i don't know what else does.


----------



## amjath (Aug 5, 2014)

^ I read an article during office 2010 release [I guess] about Microsoft fearing Indian hackers


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if that makes sense to anyone here then he needs some eye openers starting with this post.this hacker not only stole original *MS keys* but also resold them to the tunes of lakhs & possibly crores of rupees to unsuspecting people across India.he allegedly hacked some *government websites* where *Microsoft* softwares were being used while stealing product keys too.now if a crime of lakhs(even crores) involving cyber crime targeting some govt sites & *covering entire India* too does not deserve CBI then i don't know what else does.



United States Government(USA) has a LAW by which they don't buy a single non-American product or service i.e. no Government department in USA is allowed to buy from foreign companies. 

The question should be - If what u said above is true, then why INDIAN government is using Microsoft products? Is a nation of 1.2 billion is so impotent to ask Indian firms to make local substitutes? China has already done that. They are not "cheap quality" which we indians normally think! 

ALL computer electronics in USA directly comes from China. Lenovo is dumping low-quality, backward, outdated hardware(both laptop and desktop) in India. You can verify this urself. India is reduced to a garbage dustbin of the world right now.

The question should be - Why India gives so much importance to Microsoft(a foreign firm or a charity institution)? Only African nations bow in such pathetic manner to Bill gates and his chillar(which comes with overt Conversion & Sterialization agenda).

If Anil Ambani visited USA, her president won't even give him a meeting. Same with China. Why Indian politicians bend over their as$ed to meet Bill gates & lick his hands? Inferiority complex of white skin is still there.

Technology wise, DRDO has already made india's own OS Kernels and even Processor chips. But who will open this up for private players? Is Modi willing to think big and stop licking FDI? I honestly think he is illiterate and overhyped leader.

Technology wise, making a hardware router and making a Graphics card processor uses EXACT SAME technology. Both are merely printed piece of silicon boards(sand - "mitti" in hindi). You just need to get ur electronic designs & maths solved. Is Modi ready to focus on Maths and basic fundamental applied electronics? The answer is - he is more interested in FDI & his party funders(bankers).

JAPAN has progressed because their politicians are honest. They don't lick hands of foreign CEOs. They focus on their own maths and design board stuff(Laboratories). Same with Russia.

Technology comes from Laboratories(only those which u own), not from Bill gates's a$$.

In last 30 years, India has done only ONE goddmanned thing right and that thing is - decision of Rajiv Gandhi to initiate a project to build fighter-aircraft within India from scratch, in 1986. And biggest boost to this program was Nuclear sanctions of 1998 which "forced" indians to develop flying-Maths and mechanics fully locally. If this project had been a joint-venture, we would be nowhere. It would end up like FGFA - with india's design share at Zero & funding share at 50%.

Getting ur own basics is what matters. Rest is bimbo, it comes with time, just improve on it. You need brain and focus, not FDI.

Those who are hungry for FDI, are willing to sell off India like Singpore did. 
Well, what is singapore? Is it Israel? No. Singapore is a colony of corporate firms. A dull & sold-out retail space on Earth. It looks big on GDP size, but that GDP is not singaporean GDP, it is all foreigner owned assets. White men print dollars in USA and dump it on others to exploit their land & resources. 

Printing dollar is free. There is no gold. But then pappu, brainwashed economics students won't admit this. They are enamoured by dreams of working in MS(morgan stanley, not M$). 

If i was the PM, i would simply ban FDI. I will make a list of 2000 key science+technologies(also create a review group to add/update to this on quarterly basis). And put every indian as$ into private+public laboratories to crack them all(imagine the number of jobs, paper Ads, birth of hundred of new thinkdigit forums for every tech-field, it wud be so much fun). Why even use Conoco-phillips in Jamnagar refinery? Lets make our own and then export it to Arabic nations, they will be free from American slavery. We will license them indian refinery technology and in return print our Rupee. But then Modi is more obsessed with Lavaratories(toilets).


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 9, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Balls? Its a shame actually. This confirms that under Modi, CBI works not for public interests but for interests of foreign MNCs(who controls him directly).
> 
> CBI is a special bureau meant for investigating national cases of special public interest. Which public interest is CBI serving by arrestng an Indian on orders of a foreign company? Also, how exactly Microsoft approached CBI? Is CBI accessible to indians this way? (Answer is this - Indian Prime Minister created a special cell within CBI to threaten indians who hurt interests of Microsoft. This was done after Bill gates visited him. Yes, this is how a colony runs, which india is.)
> 
> ...



where is my like button??

its situations like these that the like button is dearly missed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2014)

really buddy!have you ever heard about putting your money where your mouth is?you want India to equal USA in science & tech which has more than 2/3rd of nobel prizes in these fields compared to India's none(excluding C V Raman's one in british era).*DRDO is the biggest money waster in country in technological field* & even a B class US university can do better if given same amount of fund it spends.US & China's prez command power at least 50 times more than Indian PM so why should they even consider meeting some indian businessman whose net financial worth is not even 1/3rd of their own top businessmen.*i hope you know that donation by Bill Gates to various indian health programs is almost equal & sometimes even more than what some state govts give.*

you think FDI should be banned but China now attracts largest FDI in the world.do you think Chinese just came up with various technological ideas in some eureka moment?Chinese spend years reverse engineering fighter planes they bought from Russia & developed their own versions which are slightly better & then started selling them to Pakistanis & other nations at cheaper costs resulting in turning China from one of the top importers of arms in the world to one of the top exporters.same is true with almost every other technological progress they made.all that was possible because they gained access to superior technology either by buying of through FDI & observing their production techniques.*you however think that DRDO/indian institutions should invent technologies just like that isolated from other countries when India couldn't even produce a nobel prize winner in more than 60 years(by studying same electronics/maths books everyone else read in the world),some dream you have!*

*do you know what is/was common between between USSR & North Korea?
they both tried to do everything by themselves(russians made everything from underwear to fighter planes in their state controlled factories,north koreans closed themselves off to rest of the world),0% FDI.
do you know what else is common between them?
one no longer exists & other is considered as one of the worst places in the world to live in.*


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 9, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> United States Government(USA) has a LAW by which they don't buy a single non-American product or service i.e. no Government department in USA is allowed to buy from foreign companies.
> 
> The question should be - If what u said above is true, then why INDIAN government is using Microsoft products? Is a nation of 1.2 billion is so impotent to ask Indian firms to make local substitutes? China has already done that. They are not "cheap quality" which we indians normally think!
> 
> ...



before blaming Modi stop the IITians going out of India studying free of cost at taxpayer money else close IITs or make them private funded. Whats the point of wasting crores of Rupees to fund High skilled workers most of whom works for US.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 9, 2014)

^ to you.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 9, 2014)

If one banns FDI, develop everything on own form scratch and stop purchasing foreign products than what is the sense of even living on one planet? Why have UN, why have international laws and courts? Instead of creating/promoting differences why not try to promote unity- of people, of Science, of technology, of knowledge?


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 9, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> *before blaming Modi* stop the IITians going out of India studying free of cost at taxpayer money else close IITs or make them private funded. Whats the point of wasting crores of Rupees to fund High skilled workers most of whom works for US.



Look at bigger picture and keeps eyes on fundamentals. That's what matters.
IITians are the reason indian Nuclear programme got its basic physics solved. "IIT" is just a name, it can be anything else.

Indian science was not born with IIT. Madras University and many other countless global universities existed in India which produced more quality stuff than today's Nobel prize jhatus. Long before "Nobel prize"(an overhyped concept popularized in English speaking colonies, which Chinese don't give any attention to) was launched, indians made huge contributions on Scientific scene(not in long history but even in 18th Century europe) under British command, which were never documented.

Science in India was killed the day Persian(Mughals) rule came to India which made "Mujra" as most important activity in life. You can see UP,Bihar politicians following that tradition openly. 

Blame-game can stop nowhere, but IITians can not be blamed for impotency of indian leaders. By the way, did Modi invent physics? Did Modi invent Science? Did Modi invent India? I don't understand why he is so "special" and not India? why not ask Mr.Modi to stop IITians running out of India, instead of asking me? Doesn't he has 282+ now or he is on chair as compensation because we Indians forced him to become a chaiwala & so we must suffer now under him? 

I am more happy with IITians going to USA and not wasting their talent under Coolie-slaves like NarayanMurthy(Infosys) & etc. Thanks to Ram, atleast they are not going to Saudi-Arabia, Kuwait or Pakistan to serve under them.

USA is not British nation. Its a huge island, colonized by Europeans(basically Vatican) around 14th Century. It evolved from there. USA never colonized India. Indian muslims however hate USA a lot and that Pakistani commandment is shared by their indian communist friends, which directly hurts indian interests.

Personally, I would prefer IITians getting hands on F-35 project. It has more to offer than outdated crap of Rafale. Long live Yindoo-American-Jew friendship.

- - - Updated - - -



harshilsharma63 said:


> If one banns FDI, develop everything on own form scratch and stop purchasing foreign products than what is the sense of even living on one planet? Why have UN, why have international laws and courts? Instead of creating/promoting differences why not try to promote unity- of people, of Science, of technology, of knowledge?



That's a misplaced notion of fear u have derived due to the way indian education system has been rigged by indian corporate Coolies like NarayanMurthy and Sam Pitroda.

Indian maths+Science existed even before 1760 when USA was merely born. The problem is that, memory of Indian Civilization has been erased from our school textbooks, due to which indian youth is fearful of walking alone, they think without foreign help 1.2 billion people can't walk. Indians are taught that some nomad "Newton" invented laws of motion, while those laws were used in every indian construction well before his birth on Earth. Newton stole it, its been proven adequately.

By the way, does China teach Newton's law in Chinese schools? If not, plz tell me how they fly or drive?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2014)

> produced more quality stuff than today's *Nobel prize jhatus.* Long before "Nobel prize"(an overhyped concept popularized in English speaking colonies, which Chinese don't give any attention to)
> Indians are taught that *some nomad "Newton" invented laws of motion, while those laws were used in every indian construction well before his birth on Earth. Newton stole it, its been proven adequately*.



go home kid(referring to your mental age here not physical cause even a 70 year old religious bigot deserves the same) & start studying so that you won't become a jhatu even without winning a nobel prize.

P.S.to other members here:anyone who use terms like "Nobel prize jhatus" is not even worth replying anymore except for admonishing that person.there is a reason for saying you are judged by the company you keep which in online world translates to you are judged by the posts you write supporting something or someone.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 10, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> *do you know what is/was common between between USSR & North Korea?
> they both tried to do everything by themselves(russians made everything from underwear to fighter planes in their state controlled factories,north koreans closed themselves off to rest of the world),0% FDI.
> do you know what else is common between them?
> one no longer exists & other is considered as one of the worst places in the world to live in.*


but you do know that USSR was one of the Super power in the world ................USA couldn't even compare to them at that time............


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2014)

tovishal2001 has no idea what he's talking about really wrt "Nobel Prize Jhatus", "Newton stole it" and over-hyping Indian achievements.

Although I won't dispute the fact that there were many civilizations with the knowledge of so-called Newton's Laws. I agree that Indians knew this. I also knew them even before I was 4 years old. Egyptians also knew them, otherwise how will they make the pyramids?

But why the credit is given to him? Just google and download "Principia Mathematica". He was the first one to give something close to an actual mathematical framework into the public domain. His work is a hell lot more than 3 'obvious' laws. The equations were given by Euler, I think. Just like Maxwell's equations were actually given by Hertz.


----------



## snap (Aug 10, 2014)

Maybe this discussion should be moved here *www.digit.in/forum/fight-club/1770...y-politics-religion-everything-under-sun.html both seems kinda similar....


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2014)

^ No. This discussion should rather end now and everybody should stick to the topic.


----------



## quicky008 (Aug 10, 2014)

This may seem irrelevant to the ongoing discussion but what exactly is the meaning of "jhatus" and "jhatu"? Is jhatus a hindi expression for status?


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> This may seem irrelevant to the ongoing discussion but what exactly is the meaning of "jhatus" and "jhatu"? Is jhatus a hindi expression for status?


slang for rubbish/stupid/moronic.

Jhaat otherwise means pubic hair.


----------



## Inceptionist (Aug 10, 2014)

In span of three posts, tovishal went from 'interesting post' to 'wat'


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 10, 2014)

ico said:


> *tovishal2001 has no idea what he's talking about* really wrt "Nobel Prize Jhatus", "Newton stole it" and over-hyping Indian achievements.
> 
> Although I won't dispute the fact that there were many civilizations with the knowledge of so-called Newton's Laws. I agree that Indians knew this. I also knew them even before I was 4 years old. Egyptians also knew them, otherwise how will they make the pyramids?
> 
> But why the credit is given to him? Just google and download "Principia Mathematica". He was the first one to give something close to an actual mathematical framework into the public domain. His work is a hell lot more than 3 'obvious' laws. The equations were given by Euler, I think. Just like Maxwell's equations were actually given by Hertz.



Newton stole the law from ShulbhaShastra.(Learn Sanskrit & read the books like Shaiva-Siddhanta. Only after that rant here like a coolie of europe)

Who wrote this "principia Mathematics" by the way? The same thieves, right.

Read research report on World Economic history, 2012 by Japanese researcher(funded by OECD). It confirms what Brahmins in india used to say - "Sudden industrial revolution in Europe in last 3 centuries is simply result of their copying from India". (I am purposefully using the word "Brahmins" because i know type of ur disease.)

Get in touch with Rajiv Malhotra on Twitter. His research confirms that West+Europe were beggars till 1750 and Indian GDP was more than total of West+EU GDP. 

I don't understand why indians are so enamoured by thugs like Newton and Pythagorus. They gave nothing new to us which we didn't have. Also, does China give a f*ck to Newton? Strange, why ur chaddi is in twist so much when some1 talks ill of Newton(a dead thug). Some relation, kid?

Even Diamond drilling tools were available in 7th century India. How else u think those Marbles were cut with such refineness? You really think people used stones to rub marble & granite stones? I feel like laughing at IQ of such old inferority ridden people.

*A note to the poster above:* Someone above said tovishal2001 needs admonishment. I would reply to him this way - "All those indian kids who watch History & National geography channel, need serious de-brainwashing because these channels are promoting all bullcrap & false claims. These kids grow up and login onto Digit forum and then type in crap". 

And calling your opponent a "Religious zealot" won't make him feel inferior tobe a Hindu. Keep that retarded attitude to yourself & f*ck with it. Maybe your parents failed to civilize you about what Sanatan Dharma is and why it is the Greatest gift to humanity on Earth, which has been ravaged by Abrahamic cults nowadays. *Even today i feel Hindus are respected more in USA than in Mughalized India of arabic bollywood.* These syndromes are showing up ugly heads here & there when u speak with indians.

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> slang for rubbish/stupid/moronic.
> Jhaat otherwise means pubic hair.



Just an explanation for dimwits:

1. When in English, someone on forum says "a$$" it is taken as a Civilized expression and no warnings are issued to the posters.
2. But when an indian uses similar word in Hindi(Jhatu), it is considered offensive(probably due to inferiority complex of the readers on the forum). Do you know that a$$ means "G**nd" in Hindi? Is it less offensive, kid?
3. I studied in a Convent school(yes, they had all fictional Jesus teachings too which failed to impress me), and we always used hindi slangs like "G**ndu" while talking, it was never an issue. I find this strange that on internet forums Indians try to behave like Americans do. If someone tries to talk like an indian, it pisses people around. Interesting colonization at work.

Kindly translate hindi slangs to English and move on. I don't need lecture from anglophiles, on civility. This is my country & u can't force ur Anglophile way of doing things on me.

- - - Updated - - -



Inceptionist said:


> In span of three posts, tovishal went from 'interesting post' to 'wat'



In a span of three months, Kejriwal supporters went from "wow" to "ugh". Are you belong to same group of people(nomad shifters)?


----------



## snap (Aug 10, 2014)

Not this crap again :\


----------



## ico (Aug 10, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> In span of three posts, tovishal went from 'interesting post' to 'wat'


and now went from 'wat' to 'wat the f****'.

With this thread, he's gone. *www.digit.in/forum/random-news/186...-bahadur-sastry-first-hindu-pm-india-kgb.html Propaganda shills won't be tolerated.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 11, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly..


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 11, 2014)

wow he got banned???, btw on topic i think using CBI level of authority was not needed , this shows how useless are lower tier of cyber crime branch are...........

that cracker got what he deserved but i hoenstly think , all the government organizations are more responsive towards foreign MNCs.....



tovishal2001 said:


> In a span of three months, Kejriwal supporters went from "wow" to "ugh". Are you belong to same group of people(nomad shifters)?


well if i were in ur place i would give the government a little more time like 3-4 months more and then ask for its report card what it did during this time............

Btw guys don't you guys think *INDIA TV is biased towards modi governemnt*.........


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2014)

Indian Media is biased IMO not pointing to any government


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Newton stole the law from ShulbhaShastra.(Learn Sanskrit & read the books like Shaiva-Siddhanta. Only after that rant here like a coolie of europe)
> 
> Who wrote this "principia Mathematics" by the way? The same thieves, right.
> 
> ...



^ hashtag terrific comeback  :clap:


----------



## amjath (Aug 11, 2014)

^ what hashtag


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2014)

Just posting this as it remained saved in my Drafts. I banned him before I could post this lol.



tovishal2001 said:


> Balls? Its a shame actually. *This confirms that under Modi, CBI works not for public interests but for interests of foreign MNCs(who controls him directly).*
> 
> ...
> 
> *Modi has been utter disappointment.*





tovishal2001 said:


> Is *Modi* willing to think big and stop licking FDI? *I honestly think he is illiterate and overhyped leader.*





tovishal2001 said:


> Is Modi ready to focus on Maths and basic fundamental applied electronics? The answer is - *he is more interested in FDI & his party funders(bankers).*





tovishal2001 said:


> But then *Modi is more obsessed with Lavaratories(toilets).*




After reading all that and then this,



tovishal2001 said:


> *In a span of three months, Kejriwal supporters went from "wow" to "ugh". Are you belong to same group of people(nomad shifters)?*



*i.imgur.com/eiEFCet.png

It didn't take all that long for this idiot to change his tune either. 

Propaganda morons like him won't be tolerated in the forum. **www.google.co.in/search?q=tovishal2001+Modi*



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/B4nkjeB.png


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Newton stole the law from ShulbhaShastra.(Learn Sanskrit & read the books like Shaiva-Siddhanta. Only after that rant here like a coolie of europe)
> 
> Who wrote this "principia Mathematics" by the way? The same thieves, right.
> 
> ...



Dude, with that attitude, you are just begging to be kicked out of this forum.

Newton's Principia Mathematica is one of the most influential books on modern mathematics and physics. Suppose, if he really "stole" it as you say, could you not look at it like he translated the work of the ancient Indians and made the laws of motion available to the european people? Do you not believe that knowledge should be spread, propagated and made available to everyone? Or do you believe that the ancient Indians who came up with the laws of motion put a patent on it and Newton should be booked for patent infringement? 

Regardless of what the state of Europe was during the dark ages, they are much MUCH advanced than us economically, scientifically, technologically or otherwise. Hell, even Germany, a racial and segregationist nightmare once upon a time is now one of the most tolerant countries of racism and gay rights. That still makes them better than India now. The past is gone and all you can do is teach about it in textbooks. We only have the present and right now, every other "begger" country is better than use at the moment. All the "India is the best" slogans that you hear from the youth these days is just one big circlejerk.

Who is this Rajiv Malhotra? And what makes his research so special? Besides, Do you not know that arguments based on any authoritative source is always a fallacy? If not, you need to learn about Argument from authority fallacy. The opinions of everyone, no matter how authoritative their stature or how knowledgable they seem, they are never 100% correct about anything and/or their views could be biased, skewed or erroneous based on their own outlooks or inferences of the subject in discussion.

Religious zealots of all religions are the biggest "g*n*us" on the planet (you happy now? I used a hindi swear). India is now a country with a lot of faiths and cultures. Not everyone follows Sanatan Dharma and whether its the greatest gift to mankind since sliced bread can be debated ad nauseum, but there will be no conclusion. It just comes down to personal preference. We are all free to practice or preach whatever religian we want to practice as guaranteed by the constitution of India.

All your rambling appears to be teenage angst. I suggest you revist this forum after you have matured a bit and think about this from your then mature perspective. In the meantime, find a more constructive outlet for your angst like joining a sports club than ranting about the past on Technology forums.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit : Realized too late he is banned. My bad


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

Great work [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], you did great kicking that two face out of here


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> I like this [MENTION=93750]tovishal2001[/MENTION] guy, what he write makes sense



ok u posted this back then.........

and now u are posting this............

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> Great work [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION], you did great kicking that two face out of here



idk what to say.............


----------



## amjath (Aug 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> ok u posted this back then.........
> 
> and now u are posting this............
> 
> ...







ico said:


> and now went from 'wat' to 'wat the f****'.
> .







Inceptionist said:


> In span of three posts, tovishal went from 'interesting post' to 'wat'



I'm not alone everyone felt the same, at least the other two


----------



## gagan_kumar (Aug 19, 2014)

amjath said:


> I'm not alone everyone felt the same, at least the other two



hmm makes sense ........... well what he is saying makes sense as well.........


----------



## ico (Aug 19, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> hmm makes sense ........... well what he is saying makes sense as well.........


No, he doesn't.


----------

